# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Suggestions >  Isometric maps

## Seraphine_Harmonium

It seems like interest has been growing lately in Isometric view maps.  So why not go with the flow and make a challenge of it.  It could be anything from a ship, a dungeon, a town, whatever, as long as it makes use of isometric perspective.

----------


## Lyandra

I like the idea. Never drew an isometric map in my life, but looking at all the fine examples here in the Guild tempts me to actually try it.

Why no poll?

----------


## Gidde

Great idea, uh ... your name is really long. Can we call ya SH?

----------


## Schwarzkreuz

Sounds good to me too. Sap did upload some grids recently, and I am interested in DJ´s Dungeon designs, so well lets do it.

----------


## Seraphine_Harmonium

SH, Seraph, and Seraphine are all acceptable shorter versions.

----------


## Gidde

Awesome, thanks! I'd hate to try typing the whole thing on my iPhone keyboard.   /shudder

----------

